# Show off your phone customizations!!



## remixedcat (Apr 14, 2022)

For those that can theme their phones and have prettied them up nice here's a place for you to show them off!!

I have a Samsung galaxy s10 plus with one ui 3.1

Here's my desktop



Lock screen


And I use good lock modules to get the nav bar to be cats


----------

